# 2010 Fly Fishing Show, Conclave, and Festival List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a list of fly fishing events taking place in 2010. These are commercial shows, FFF Council and club conclaves, and other activities which are (1) open to the public, and (2) fly fishing makes up a substantial portion of the event. If you know of any unlisted, or have corrections/updates to those listed, please post in reply.

*JANUARY 2010*

Jan 8-10, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

Jan 14-17, San Mateo Sportsmens Expo (ISE) San Mateo, County Event Center, San Mateo, CA. Times: Thu-Fri 11am-7pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, $7 ages 13-17. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.

Jan 15-17, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

Jan 21-24, Denver Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-8pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, $7 ages 13-17. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com. 

Jan 22-24, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

Jan 23, Texoma Tie-In, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Times: 9am-4pm. Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Expert fly tiers and beginning instruction available. Free admission, includes free fishing to Lake Texoma. Website www.rrff.org.

Jan 29-30, Charlotte Fly Fishing Show, Charlotte Merchandise Mart, Charlotte, NC. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

Jan 30, 5th Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Holiday Inn Airport Convention Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $6 adults, children and military free. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Special guest: Maclauley Lord. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com

Jan 30, 4th Contraband Conclave, Southwest Louisiana Fishing Clubhouse, Lake Charles, LA. Sat 8:00am-4:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by the Contraband Fly Casters. Website: www.contrabandflycasters. Website: www.contrabandflycasters.net.

*FEBRUARY*

Feb 6-8, Bellevue Fly Fishing Show, Meydenbauer Center, Bellevue, WA. Show hours Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day. 

Feb 6, Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, 8:30am-4:30pm, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. $10 adults, $5 students and seniors (62+), free under 12, $15 family. This 18th annual event sponsored by the Texas Fly Fishers features seminars, casting, rod demos, exhibitors, and over 80 tiers. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.

Feb 13-14, 8th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.

Feb 14-15, Portland Fly Fishing Show, Oregon Convention Center, Portland, OR. Show times Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day, $25 two day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.

Feb 21-22, International Custom Rod Builder Show, The Show Place Center, High Point, NC.

Feb 25-28, Greater Philadelphia Outdoor Sportshow, Greater Philadelphia Expo Center, Oaks, PA. Show times: Thu 12:30pm-9pm, Fri 12:30pm-9pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $10 adults, $3 kids, under 5 free. General outdoors show with flyfishing speakers Lefty Kreh, Bob Clouser. 

Feb 26-28, Pleasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pleasanton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day, $25 two-day pass, $35 three-day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.

Feb 27, 23rd Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette, LA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com. 

*MARCH*

Mar 6, 19th Red Stick Conclave, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, pond fishing, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Featured speakers: Zach Mathews, Jarid Malone, Brendan Bayard. Website: www.rsff.org.

Mar 6, 12th Fly Fish Texas. 9:00am-5:00pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.texasflyfish.org.

Mar 12-13, Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Over 150 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.orcfff.org.

Mar 13-14, Midwest Fly Fishing Expo, Macomb Community College Expo Center, Warren, MI. Sat 9:00am-6:00pm, Sun 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $10/day, $15/both days, Kids 16-under free. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by Michigan Fly Fishing Club. Website: www.midwestflyfishingexpo.com.

Mar 13-14, Pasadena Fly Fishing Show, The Pasadena Center, Pasadena, CA. Show times: Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, $25 two-day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.

Mar 18-20, Sowbug Roundup, Redeemer Lutheran Church Family Life Center, Mt Home, AR. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers club. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org.

Mar 20, Fredericksburg Fly Fishing Show, National Guard Armory, Fredericksburg, VA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Admission $5. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by the Falmouth Flats Fly Fishers. Website: www.ffflyfishers.org.

*APRIL*

Apr 2-3, Western Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Double Tree Inn, 2900 Chinden Boulevard, Boise, ID. Fri 10:00am-6:00pm, Sat 9:00am-4:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting instruction, exhibitors, raffles, banquet. Sponsored by Western Rocky Mountain Council FFF. Website: www.wrmcfff.org.

Apr 8-10, 4th annual Federation of Fly Fishers Gulf Coast Expo, New Braunfels Civic Center, New Braunfels, TX. Show hours: Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, free for youth and military. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, banquet, film, women's activities. Sponsored by the Gulf Coast Council FFF. Special guests: Chico Fernandez, Terry and Roxanne Wilson. Website: www.gulfcoastfff.org.

Apr 16-17, 17th annual East Idaho Fly Tying & Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits. Website: www.srcexpo.com.

Apr 17, 11th annual Tri-Lakes Fly Fishing Expo, Assembly of God Church, Brighton, MO. Hours: Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Free and open to the public. Programs, fly tying, casting, vendors, raffles and silent auction, food available. Sponsored by the Tri-Lakes Fly Fishers.

Apr 30-May 1, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Kittitas County Fairgrounds, Ellensburg, WA. Fri-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org. 

Apr 30-May 1, 9th annual Smallmouth Rendezvous & Fly Tying Extravaganza, Community Building, Tahlequah, OK. Times: 8:30am-4:00pm Fri-Sat. Sponsored by Northeast Oklahoma Fly Fishers. A dedicated warmwater fishing event with fly tying, programs, exhibitors. Website: www.oksmallmouthbass.com.

*MAY*

May 1, Caddo Conclave, Caddo Lake State Park, Karnack, TX. Sat 10:00am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, rod building demos, bamboo rodmaking, paddle demos, fishing on premises. Co-sponsored by East Texas Fly Fishers, Lone Star Fly Fishers, and North Louisiana Fly Fishers. Website: www.easttexasflyfishers.org. 

May 14-16, Troutfest 2010, Townsend Visitors Center, Townsend, TN. Fri 6:00pm: banquet and auction, tickets $50. Sat, Sun 9:00am-5:00pm: exposition, free admission. Special guests: Lefty Kreh, Joe Humphries. Proceeds to Smokies Fisheries Scholarship Endowment, GSMN fisheries projects and other worthwhile causes. Sponsored by The Little River Chapter of Trout Unlimited. 

*JUNE*

Jun TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Great Lakes Council Fly Fishing School and Conclave, MacMullen Conference Center, Roscommon, Michigan. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors, other activities. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fffglc.org.

Jun TBA, 43rd Salty Flyrodders Conclave, Soundview Inn, Greenport, NY. Fishing tournament featuring programs, fly tying, and more. Sponsored by the Salty Flyrodders. Website: www.saltyflyrodders.org.

Jun 11-12, Federation of Fly Fishers Southeast Conclave, Unicoi State Park, Helen, GA. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women's activities. FFF Casting Certification. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council FFF. Website: www.fffsec.org.

Jun 19, Texoma On The Fly V, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Sat 9:00am-4:00pm. Programs, fly tying demos and classes, casting, exhibitors. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.rrff.org.

*JULY*

*AUGUST*

Aug 24-Aug 28, International Federation of Fly Fishers Fly Fishing Fair, Exhibition Hall, West Yellowstone, MT. Tue-Wed: workshops only. Thu-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm: exposition. Programs, fly tying demos, exhibitors, workshops, youth and womens activities. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org.

*OCTOBER*

Oct TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Northern California Council Festival of Fly Fishing. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, auctions, and more. Sponsored by Northern California Council FFF. Website: www.nccfff.org.

Oct TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Florida Conclave. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Florida Council FFF. Website: www.fffflorida.org.

Oct 1-2, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Southern Council FFF. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org.

Oct 15-17, Oktoberfisch Fly Fishing Festival, Morgan Park, Junction, TX. Sponsored by the Fredricksburg Fly Fishers. Fly fishing lessons, tying demos, casting, fishing. Website: www.fredricksburgflyfishers.org.

*NOVEMBER*

Nov 5-7, 21st annual Toledo Bend Rendezvous, North Toledo Bend State Park, Zwolle, LA. Informal gathering of fly fishers from several states. No organized activities, but typically 30 or more tiers active at any time. Fee includes lodging and meals. Website: pwflyfishers.blogspot.com.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

All of this is great.

but most of them are a day or 2 drive to get to them.wish they had some local stuff near P'cola,Destin,orange beach,Mobile..etc


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, all 20 of us could attend


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting this... I'm heading up to the Conclave at Unicoi in June to try to get my masters (I have a sponsor but still need to officially register). If anyone wants to join me on the trip I'm open for company....


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Some of my buds said the Jersey show was good, and the Charlotte show had bad weather, but still fun.

L8, Harry


----------

